# Programe de remplacement disque Seagate



## LedZeFred (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, je suis malheureusement éligible au programme de remplacement de disque dur !
Ma question est comment faire pour sauvegarder et restaurer mon disque actuel ?
Je sauvegarde sur un disque externe 1To, avec Time machine, je peux aussi cloner mon disque avec Carbon Copy Cloner, mais j'ai une partition Windows 7 BootCamp, comment faire pour la conserver ?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Schmittex (15 Octobre 2012)

Même question pour les même raison.


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2012)

winclone est la solution


----------



## LedZeFred (16 Octobre 2012)

Merci je vais l'utiliser

J'ai contacté Apple, ils ne changent les disques que si ils sont en panne 
Ce n'est pas une action préventive, malgré ce qu'on peut comprendre sur leur site
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac-harddrive/

Même réponse chez mon APR


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2012)

Quand je vois la note technique public c'est du préventif mais Apple est roi du double discours, il est possible que la note privé ne parle que de curatif


----------



## herszk (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir.
J'ai téléphoné au SAV Apple qui m'a confirmé que l'opération est bien préventive, c'est à dire que, leur ayant signalé que je n'étais pas en panne, ils conseillent de prendre rendez-vous pour l'échange, mon imac étant répertorié comme éligible à l'échange. Les sites agréés font de même sans regarder si le seagate est en panne.
Voir le programme de remplacement ci joint :
https://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac-harddrive/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de faire un disque de démarrage de Mountain Lion (avec Lion Disk Maker), que je n'ai pas encore installé, sur une clé USB.

Si je fais faire ce changement de disque dur, au moment de la réinstallation, puis-je le faire avec cette clé plutôt qu'avec les disques d'installation fournis avec le Mac (et qui contiennent Snow Leopard) ?


----------



## gaetan (16 Octobre 2012)

Dans le cas d'un remplacement, l'iMac est immobilisé combien de temps en moyenne dans un AppleStore ?


----------



## Xian (16 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Je viens de faire un disque de démarrage de Mountain Lion (avec Lion Disk Maker), que je n'ai pas encore installé, sur une clé USB.
> 
> Si je fais faire ce changement de disque dur, au moment de la réinstallation, puis-je le faire avec cette clé plutôt qu'avec les disques d'installation fournis avec le Mac (et qui contiennent Snow Leopard) ?



Oui, ça marche très bien, Lion Disk Maker, et l'installation est beaucoup plus rapide. Mais il y a d'autres sujets sur ce forum où des utilisateurs reviennent à SL parce qu'ils trouvent que ML ne va pas bien. Chez moi, ML va très bien, merci pour lui

Par contre, j'ai un truc zarbi : Quand je rentre mon numéro de série dans le champ ad hoc,


> Le numéro de série diMac que vous avez saisi est éligible à ce programme. Suivez les instructions ci-dessous pour procéder au remplacement de votre disque dur.


la page me dit que mon iMac late 2009 est éligible au programme de remplacement du disque dur, mais pourtant, c'est un Western digital : Modèle:	WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0

Et alors, que faire ? Le remplacer ou pas le remplacer ?

Je ne suis pas certain que les WD sont plus fiables que les Seagate, mais que vont-ils faire ? Me mettre un seagate à la place du WD ? Ou simplement voir que c'est un WD et ne pas le remplacer ?


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2012)

le remplacer non, ce n'est pas un seagate (il y a 2 conditions : une machine au numéro de série concerné ET la présence d'un disque dur SEAGATE)


----------



## Xian (16 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le remplacer non, ce n'est pas un seagate (il y a 2 conditions : une machine au numéro de série concerné ET la présence d'un disque dur SEAGATE)



Merci. Ça m'évitera de perdre mon temps


----------



## lafaucie (16 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le remplacer non, ce n'est pas un seagate (il y a 2 conditions : une machine au numéro de série concerné ET la présence d'un disque dur SEAGATE)







Bonsoir , d'après le numero de serie , mon iMac est concerné , mais comment savoir si c'est un seagate qui est installé ,  merci de vos réponses , bonne soirée .


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2012)

grace a l'outils "information système"


----------



## lafaucie (16 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> grace a l'outils "information système"





Bonsoir  merci de ta reponse, j'étais allé voir avant de poster , mais je ne vois rien qui correspond a seagate  ou wd  seulement  Macintosh hd  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> Bonsoir  merci de ta reponse, j'étais allé voir avant de poster , mais je ne vois rien qui correspond a seagate  ou wd  seulement  Macintosh hd  ?



Je viens de voir : st31000528asq  ST. C'est peut-être  les abréviations de seagate ??


----------



## Xian (16 Octobre 2012)

Si le numéro de modèle du disque commence par WD, il y a des chances pour que ce soit un WD. Une petite recherche sur le net devrait te le confirmer. Les modèles Seagate commencent par ST


----------



## lafaucie (16 Octobre 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Si le numéro de modèle du disque commence par WD, il y a des chances pour que ce soit un WD. Une petite recherche sur le net devrait te le confirmer. Les modèles Seagate commencent par ST



merci , c'est bien un seagate , je viens de le trouver sur clubic  avec la même référence , Apple doit me contacter demain 9 h , j'espère  qu'il le change a domicile ? Il est encore garanti Apple care ??


----------



## LaJague (17 Octobre 2012)

en meme temps il suffit de chercher 30 sec pour avoir le lien du site apple ou on a juste a mettre son numero de série, il vous dit si vous etes "elligible" au changement

nb : tous les disques seagate 1to ne sont pas concernés


----------



## Xian (17 Octobre 2012)

LaJague a dit:


> en meme temps il suffit de chercher 30 sec pour avoir le lien du site apple ou on a juste a mettre son numero de série, il vous dit si vous etes "elligible" au changement
> 
> nb : tous les disques seagate 1to ne sont pas concernés



Non :



> Citation:
> Le numéro de série d&#8217;iMac que vous avez saisi est éligible à ce  programme. Suivez les instructions ci-dessous pour procéder au  remplacement de votre disque dur.
> la page me dit que mon iMac late  2009 est éligible au programme de remplacement du disque dur, mais  pourtant, c'est un Western digital : Modèle:    WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0


Donc, ça ne suffit pas


----------



## lafaucie (17 Octobre 2012)

LaJague a dit:


> en meme temps il suffit de chercher 30 sec pour avoir le lien du site apple ou on a juste a mettre son numero de série, il vous dit si vous etes "elligible" au changement
> 
> nb : tous les disques seagate 1to ne sont pas concernés



merci oui je sais , mais relis tous les posts , certain sont éligibles par le numéro de serie, mais n'ont pas de seagate ,   Sur le mien c'est bien un seagate , Apple vient de m'appeler un technicien va venir le changer .


----------



## herszk (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour.
Mon imac 27 a plus d'un an et je n'ai pas pris l'apple care mais la garantie 3 ans FNAC toujours valide. La hot line FNAC me conseille, pour une question de rapidité, de m'adresser directement à Apple pour le changement, le problème est que je doit amener moi même la bête étant donné que je ne suis plus garanti constructeur.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Mon imac 27 a plus d'un an et je n'ai pas pris l'apple care mais la garantie 3 ans FNAC toujours valide. La hot line FNAC me conseille, pour une question de rapidité, de m'adresser directement à Apple pour le changement, le problème est que je doit amener moi même la bête étant donné que je ne suis plus garanti constructeur.



J'appelle cela se défiler, ils devraient (la Fnac avec leur garantie de 3 ans) faire le nécessaire et vous adresser vers Apple avec un bon pour procéder au changement


----------



## methos1435 (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, mon iMac acheté en 2010 étant elligible au programme de changement de disque dur lancé par Apple, j'ai fait procédé à ce changement et j'ai récupéré mon iMac aujourd'hui.

Par contre j'ai un doute. En allant dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai remarqué qu'il s'agit exactement du même modèle qu'avant...
Si ces disques ont un problème de fiabilité avéré, pourquoi remettre la même chose ?

Quelqu'un qui à aussi fait changer son disque dur pourrait il vérifier si le nouveau est également un disque de marque SEAGATE (et vérifier l'identifiant de modèle si cette personne à pensé à le noter avant)...

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on m'a redonné mon disque dur, sans procéder au changement... (déja qu'il m'ont pété un bon coup de tournevis sur la face avant, mais ça c'est une autre histoire ...)


----------



## methos1435 (19 Octobre 2012)

Bon après recherches plus poussées, il semble bien qu'Apple change le disque SEAGATE d'origine par un autre disque SEAGATE, même modèle (d'où l'identifiant identique dans l'utilitaire disque) mais avec une révision plus récente (firmware plus récent). 

Je trouve cela un peu étrange quand même. Comment sont ils sure que ces disques durs plus récents ne présentent plus ce problème de fiabilité dans le temps ? 
Lancer un rappel pour changer ces disque c'est une bonne chose de la part d'Apple mais quit à prévenir un éventuel futur problème pourquoi ne se sont ils pas tournés vers un autre fabricant ou au moins vers un autre modèle ne provenant pas des mêmes chaines de fabrication...

Mais bon. Le disque est changé c'est le principal.


----------



## xao85 (20 Octobre 2012)

Oui ça semble étrange. J'aurai préfèré une autre marque. Je viens de me rendre compte que je suis éligible également.  Je suis vraiment pas motové pour y aller. Surtout que ma machine tourne rond depuis plus de 2 ans... À la rigueur si on pouvait avoir un 2To dedans..


----------



## herszk (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour.
Si Apple propose de le changer rapidement, c'est qu'il y a un risque potentiel, et puis ça ne fait pas de mal de repartir sur un disque neuf.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------




methos1435 a dit:


> Mais bon. Le disque est changé c'est le principal.



As-tu récupéré le DD d'origine ?


----------



## Aphelion (20 Octobre 2012)

Je suis aussi concerné par ce rappel. Mais ça me fait un peu peur tout ça. Mon iMac tourne bien, je n'ai pas d'Apple Store près de chez moi donc je vais être obligé de me tourner vers un centre agréé. 

On sait quels sont les symptômes ? Parce que en fait, le seul truc que je remarque (et c'est assez récent), c'est que mon iMac se met parfois en veille d'un seul coup, avant même d'avoir atteint le temps "normal" indiqué dans le panneau de gestion de l'énergie.


----------



## clouseau66 (20 Octobre 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui ça semble étrange. J'aurai préfèré une autre marque. Je viens de me rendre compte que je suis éligible également.  Je suis vraiment pas motové pour y aller. Surtout que ma machine tourne rond depuis plus de 2 ans... À la rigueur si on pouvait avoir un 2To dedans..


En effet, y a t il moyen de passer sur un 2 TO, meme en payant la difference?


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2012)

non


----------



## rocroc7 (20 Octobre 2012)

Le problème avec ce type d'électronique, c'est qu'il y a rarement des signes avant coureurs de défaillance. Mon DD est éligible et il fonctionne à merveille... jusqu'à ce qu'il flanche un jour.
La question est  :  faire le remplacement en préventif (avec la galère de devoir tout réinstaller) ou attendre un éventuel clash du DD (merci TimeMachine) pour contacter Apple.
Je pense que je vais attendre, au moins le début de l'année 2013 pour me décider.
Et puis si le DD grille fin 2013, ça me fera une "bonne" excuse pour acheter un nouvel iMac :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2012)

C'est la loterie.

Mais un remplacement du disque dur après la fin du programme me coûterait 240 &#8364;.

Mon revendeur m'a conseillé de le faire avant la fin du programme.

Et comme je viens de télécharger Mountain Lion et faire un disque d'installation sur une clé USB, au moment de réinstaller je pourrais le mettre directement et rapatrier mes données depuis la sauvegarde. Il est donc possible que je le fasse dans les jours qui viennent.



A propos de la réinstallation, faut-il formater le disque dur ?


----------



## herszk (20 Octobre 2012)

rocroc7 a dit:


> La question est  :  faire le remplacement en préventif (avec la galère de devoir tout réinstaller) ou attendre un éventuel clash du DD (merci TimeMachine) pour contacter Apple.



Il faut cloner ton DD (CCC par exemple) avant de faire l'opération, c'est plus simple pour tout récupérer.


----------



## speedy38 (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour !
Mon iMac est éligible à ce changement (tout du moins, c'est ce que le site Apple me dit), néanmoins, il s'avère que j'ai fait changé le DD dès que j'ai eu le Mac en raison d'un bruit trop prononcé (un grat grat, même si d'ailleurs j'ai toujours le bruit, mais bon) et quand je vais dans les infos du Mac, il me dit que j'ai un Hitachi.
Je n'ai donc rien à faire ?


----------



## methos1435 (20 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Si Apple propose de le changer rapidement, c'est qu'il y a un risque potentiel, et puis ça ne fait pas de mal de repartir sur un disque neuf.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------
> ...




Non ils ne m'ont pas donné le disque d'origine...
Je m'en doutait donc j'ai effectué un formatage sécurisé avant de leur donner mon iMac 




speedy38 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Mon iMac est éligible à ce changement (tout du moins, c'est ce que le  site Apple me dit), néanmoins, il s'avère que j'ai fait changé le DD dès  que j'ai eu le Mac en raison d'un bruit trop prononcé (un grat grat,  même si d'ailleurs j'ai toujours le bruit, mais bon) et quand je vais  dans les infos du Mac, il me dit que j'ai un Hitachi.
> Je n'ai donc rien à faire ?



Remets l'ancien disque si tu l'as toujours. Autrement ils ne feront pas le changement, enfin je pense.


Au passage, j'ai remarqué sur la feuille de réparation qu'ils m'ont donné qu'ils ont changé également la dalle LCD (marqué: "dans le cadre de la Procédure Qualité Apple")


----------



## bugman23 (20 Octobre 2012)

Moi mon disque dur gratte depuis l'achat du mac...seagate 1 TO illegible au remplacement....

Jsuis sous MAC OSX ML avec sauvegarde time machine sur ma freebox (disque 1 to).

Quand je vais récupérer le mac du sav avec disque dur vierge quel est la procédure pour remettre mon système dans le meme état que lorsque je l'ai déposé ?

la partition "Recovery HD"  ne sera plus là si j'ai un disque neuf ? donc je pourrai pas booter dessus pour lui dire de réinstallé à partir de mon dernier backup Time machine nan ?


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2012)

rocroc7 a dit:


> Le problème avec ce type d'électronique, c'est qu'il y a rarement des signes avant coureurs de défaillance. Mon DD est éligible et il fonctionne à merveille... jusqu'à ce qu'il flanche un jour.
> La question est  :  faire le remplacement en préventif (avec la galère de devoir tout réinstaller) ou attendre un éventuel clash du DD (merci TimeMachine) pour contacter Apple.
> Je pense que je vais attendre, au moins le début de l'année 2013 pour me décider.
> Et puis si le DD grille fin 2013, ça me fera une "bonne" excuse pour acheter un nouvel iMac :rateau:



mieux vaut prévenir que guérir


----------



## herszk (20 Octobre 2012)

bugman23 a dit:


> Moi mon disque dur gratte depuis l'achat du mac...seagate 1 TO illegible au remplacement....
> 
> Jsuis sous MAC OSX ML avec sauvegarde time machine sur ma freebox (disque 1 to).
> 
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, le mieux est de sauvegarder ton DD sous forme de clone avec CCC par exemple. Il faut que tu aies un DD externe,  bien sûr. Quand tu récupères ton imac, tu bootes sur ton clone et tu refais le clonage inverse, tu retrouves ton système tel qu'il était avant.


----------



## Magicslaine (20 Octobre 2012)

Moi ils me l'ont remplacé en 5 jours sans difficulté par un DD Hitachi apparemment vu que le numéro de série commence par HUA.... avec un nettoyage interne complet d'après leurs dires


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2012)

rocroc7 a dit:


> Et puis si le DD grille fin 2013, ça me fera une "bonne" excuse pour acheter un nouvel iMac :rateau:



Les grands esprits se rencontre! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------




macinside a dit:


> non



Même pas drôle!


----------



## pinkipou (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai pris rendez-vous au Genius bar de la Défense samedi 27/10. 
Savez-vous si ils font le remplacement immédiatement du disque dur sans que l'on soit obligé de repasser un autre jour ?


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2012)

Tout dépend de leurs délais, chose qu'il est dur de savoir à l'avance


----------



## chacha95 (21 Octobre 2012)

Hello les gens,

mon iMac est également éligible. Savez-vous si avec l'Apple Care, les gars de chez Apple peuvent directement aller chercher la machine chez moi ?


----------



## clemens94 (21 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Hello les gens,
> 
> mon iMac est également éligible. Savez-vous si avec l'Apple Care, les gars de chez Apple peuvent directement aller chercher la machine chez moi ?



Même question... Le premier Premium Resseller est à 100 km de chez moi...


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2012)

Je crois qu'avec un apple care on peut avoir le déplacement mais sans je ne sais pas.


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2012)

Rien n'est sur dans ce cas puisque la plupart du temps la panne n'est pas encore la, le mieux c'est posé la question directement à AppleCare


----------



## chacha95 (21 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Rien n'est sur dans ce cas puisque la plupart du temps la panne n'est pas encore la, le mieux c'est posé la question directement à AppleCare


Il faudrait que je retrouve leur numéro.


----------



## lafaucie (21 Octobre 2012)

clemens94 a dit:


> Même question... Le premier Premium Resseller est à 100 km de chez moi...



Bonsoir , c'est mon cas , avec l'Apple care  un technicien va venir a la maison le changer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> Bonsoir , c'est mon cas , avec l'Apple care  un technicien va venir a la maison le changer







J'avais planifie un appel de leur part sur leur site , dans assistance ,


----------



## chacha95 (21 Octobre 2012)

lafaucie a dit:


> Bonsoir , c'est mon cas , avec l'Apple care  un technicien va venir a la maison le changer
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------
> 
> ...


Je vais faire ça! (pas tout de suite...) D'ailleurs le programme de reprise des DD dure jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Je vais faire ça! (pas tout de suite...) D'ailleurs le programme de reprise des DD dure jusqu'à quand ?



Avril 2013


----------



## chacha95 (21 Octobre 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Avril 2013


Ah ça va, on a le temps... 

Je suis entrain de préparer un disque pour la sauvegarde de mon Segeate 1 To. (j'ai peur que d'un moment à l'autre que le disque plante, ça me fait flipper). J'ai tout mes fichiers importants dessus. 

Le système est sur un SSD, en externe.

Pensez-vous que Time machine est un moyen sûr (et facile) de sauvegarder l'intégralité de mon DD Seagate ? J'hésite à l'utiliser (ne l'ayant jamais utilisé ) et préférer une sauvegarde manuelle par glisser/déposer. (mais je perdrai les MAJ de mes projets que j'aurai effectués après la sauvegarde)


----------



## bouldaga (22 Octobre 2012)

Bon je suis la partie aussi... 
alors question : peut-on récupérer le HDD incriminé après ? parce que même après formatage il y toujours moyen de récupérer des données, j'ai rien à me reprocher mais tout même j'ai ma compta, mes photos, mes mails...
merci.
fab


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2012)

Non, c'est de l'échange standards, à toi de faire le nécessaire avant (un formatage bas niveau par exemple)


----------



## daniel290154 (22 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous,
comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'étais éligible au programme de remplacement de mon disque dur.
J'ai donc contacté Apple (je suis toujours sous garantie applecare) pour leur demander la procédure à suivre.
Dans un premier temps ils m'ont donné l'adresse du réparateur agréé le plus proche de chez moi, j'ai contacté celui-ci qui m'a proposé de rapporter mon iMac mais pour le garder une semaine.
Après reflexion une semaine pour remplacer un disque dur me semblait trop long, j'ai donc contacté à nouveau le réparateur qui m'a conseillé de rappeler Apple pour une intervention à domicile.
Ce que j'ai fait et 48h plus tard le réparateur venait chez moi remplacer mon HDD seagate par un Hitachi le tout en 45min.
Donc bilan plutot positif.
Je précise qu'avant l'intervention j'avais pris la précaution de faire une sauvegarde time machine + un clone avec superduper.
Une fois le nouveau HDD installé la restauration s'est passée sans problème.


----------



## herszk (22 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pensez-vous que Time machine est un moyen sûr (et facile) de sauvegarder l'intégralité de mon DD Seagate ? J'hésite à l'utiliser (ne l'ayant jamais utilisé ) et préférer une sauvegarde manuelle par glisser/déposer. (mais je perdrai les MAJ de mes projets que j'aurai effectués après la sauvegarde)


Time Machine est un moyen sûr mais pas facile, le plus simple et rapide est de dupliquer avec un cloner , CarbonCopyCloner (gratuit) ou SuperDuper feront l'affaire. Comme je l'ai déjà dit, il suffit de booter sur le DD cloné puis de faire le clonage inverse vers le DD neuf pour se retrouver dans le même état qu'avant la manip.


----------



## Schmittex (22 Octobre 2012)

daniel290154 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> comme beaucoup d'entre vous j'étais éligible au programme de remplacement de mon disque dur.
> J'ai donc contacté Apple (je suis toujours sous garantie applecare) pour leur demander la procédure à suivre.
> Dans un premier temps ils m'ont donné l'adresse du réparateur agréé le plus proche de chez moi, j'ai contacté celui-ci qui m'a proposé de rapporter mon iMac mais pour le garder une semaine.
> ...



C'est super si un réparateur peut venir à domicile, moi je dois faire 100km pour aller au centre agrée Apple le plus proche et sans voiture je ne vois pas comment faire...
Je vais donc voir si quelqu'un peut venir chez moi me le faire.


----------



## Jean-André (22 Octobre 2012)

J'ai acheté mon iMac début juillet 2010 (éligible a l'opération) sur l'applestore et vers la mi-Aout 2011 (soit 13 mois après achat donc plus sous garantie ) j'ai remarqué avec "Outils Disque Dur" que le DD était en échec au Test S.M.A.R.T.  Après quelques recherche sur le net j'ai décider d'effectuer courant septembre 2011 (à mes frais donc car hors garanti ) le remplacement de mon DD pour cela j'ai acheter sur le net un DD de 2To (j'en ai profiter pour augmenter la taille  ) avec un boitier externe et ai fait une copie dessus et j'ai porté le tout dans le SEUL Apple Premium reseller de ma région à 75Km de chez moi (les problèmes de poussières derrière la vitre m'ayant dissuadé d'effectuer la manip et préférant la salle blanche du réparateur). Grand bien m'a fait de l'avoir fait, en effet 15 jours après le changement le DD original sous boîtier externe à rendu l'âme bel bien définitivement. Résultat : une immobilisation de l'iMac d'une quinzaine de jours car (dix jours pour le remplacement du disque car c'est le seul réparateur agréé  de ma région et également un réparateur de PC et quelques jours de plus pour la commande et la mise en place d'une sonde de température Apple absente du disque fourni) coût total : 265,45&#8364; [118,97&#8364;(DD)+ 9,99&#8364; (boîtier externe) + 110&#8364;(forfait remplacement DD) + 26,49&#8364; (sonde température  Apple)] Contacté le 16/10/2012 par rendez-vous téléphonique le service après vente d'Apple il m'a été confirmé que je "devrais" être remboursé... Le service concerné par le remboursement devant me contacter par mail...  J'attend fébrilement le mail depuis une semaine maintenant...


----------



## bouldaga (22 Octobre 2012)

merci macinside pour ta réponse.
puis-je formater mon HDD avec le disque d'installation (Snow leopard) ?


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2012)

ben oui


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2012)

Si on leur fournit le disque de 4To la main d'oeuvre est offerte donc?


----------



## bouldaga (22 Octobre 2012)

y'a plus qu'à


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Si on leur fournit le disque de 4To la main d'oeuvre est offerte donc?



il ne le te monteront pas, Apple a un suivi précis des numéros de séries, ils doivent mettre celui que Apple va fournir (sans compté les soucis de sonde thermique que ton disque de 4 To ne va pas géré :love: )


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

Rajouter un SSD par un gars de l'Apple Care peut-il être envisageable ? (on profite que la bête a les entrailles ouvertes...) Bien entendu, ce sera a mes frais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------

P.S. : j'ai pas mal de poussières sur la partie supérieure de la dalle aussi


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2012)

voir ma réponse précédente


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il ne le te monteront pas, Apple a un suivi précis des numéros de séries, ils doivent mettre celui que Apple va fournir (sans compté les soucis de sonde thermique que ton disque de 4 To ne va pas géré :love: )



Tu m'énerves!


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> voir ma réponse précédente


Ca n'exclue pas qu'ils feront l'échange 1 to contre 1 to. 

Mais juste en bonus ils peuvent rajouter....

J'ai appeler l'Apple Care : j'attends que le centre agréé m'appelle pour me proposer un rendez-vous. J'en ai profiter pour faire une demande par rapport aux tâches que j'ai au niveau de la dalle.

P.S. : pour le rajout de SSD ou d'augmentation de DD, ce n'est pas possible. Le technicien me disait qu'ils avaient un contrat avec Apple et se devaient de réparer la machine à l'état d'origine jusqu'à la fin de la garantie. (comme ça c'est clair pour tout le monde )


----------



## MarelMac (22 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous! J'ai bien suivi le fil de cette discussion sur ce sujet car moi aussi suis éligible à cette opération de rappel et un technicien sous traitant agréé Apple doit passer chez moi demain après-midi pour remplacer mon DD.
Cependant, comme certain d'entre vous, je me pose quelques questions notamment au sujet de la sauvegarde des données. Bien qu'ayant tout sauvegarder avec Time Machine régulièrement depuis l'acquisition de mon iMac, je crains que cela ne suffise pas quand à la réinstallation de mes données. Je pensait que T.M ferait tout le boulot sans avoir à effectuer d'autres opérations mais vos évocation de "clone disque" avec CCC me fait douter Au risque de faire le boulet, (j'en suis désolé), à quoi sert ce clone disque précisément, est ce indispensable d'y procéder et quelqu'un aurait -il la patience de me l'expliquer en détail?
Merci.

PS: "j'ai moi aussi quelques appréhensions à devoir laisser mon ancien DD avec toutes mes données encore lisibles bien que l'interlocuteur que j'ai eu chez Apple m'a garantie qu'ils étaient soumis à une politique de confidentialitéblabla je vais quand même effacer 2, 3 trucs importants"


----------



## herszk (22 Octobre 2012)

Avec la sauvegarde TimeMachine, tu seras obligé de passer par une réinstallation complète de SL (puisque , apparemment , tu es sous SL) pour restaurer tes données, il te faut tes cd d'origine. En tout état de cause, ce sera beaucoup plus long qu'avec un clone qui ne demande qu'une restauration vers le disque interne, quelle que soit la version de mac.


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

Certes, mais un clone ne prendra pas en compte les éventuels changements effectués après.
Ca se passe comment l'importation des données depuis Time machine ?


----------



## herszk (22 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Certes, mais un clone ne prendra pas en compte les éventuels changements effectués après.


Si tu sauvegardes juste avant de confier ton imac à Apple (quelques minutes si tu le fais régulièrement), après restauration, tu vas retrouver ton disque exactement dans l'état où tu l'as laissé avant l'opération.


----------



## Grandcru1970 (22 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca n'exclue pas qu'ils feront l'échange 1 to contre 1 to.
> 
> Mais juste en bonus ils peuvent rajouter....
> 
> ...



Il y a un peu plus d'un mois je me suis décidé à faire les sauvegardes suite à des plantages de mon Imac d'amour (modèle fin 2009).
Tout se passe bien, je me décide à faire un RAZ du disque (souvenir de mon époque windows sans doute) et là... Message d'amour du type "votre disque présente une erreur matérielle ne pouvant être résolue de façon logiciel veuillez contacter un réparateur agréé ou un pomme store..."

Je vais donc chez un réparateur agrée qui me propose pour 249 Euros sonnant et trébuchants de changer le DD...
Je pars en déplacement dans une lointaine province et en revenant j'apprends que le programme de remplacement à été étendu...
J'ai déposé mon Imac 27" (qui ne bénéficie d'aucun apple care) chez le réparateur qui me l'a redonné 3 jours plus tard (pas d'avance de frais).

Disque changé...          ...et dalle changée !!!

Sachant que j'avais bien vu les tâches mais je mettais fait à l'idée que je ne pouvais rien y faire.
Je précise que je n'en avait pas parlé lors du dépot du Mac.

Royal : j'ai eu la copie "pour information" de la facture totale d'un montant de 1024 Euros (Gloups)

Par contre, le DD de remplacement n'est pas un SEAGATE mais un HITACHI (à vos souhaits)

Voilà, c'était un message d'espoir pour celles et ceux qui se demande si il faut préférer la pomme entière ou en compote...


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

Beau retour, Grandcru1970. Une question : le nouveau DD gratte-t'il autant qu'avant ? (le miens gratte!!)


----------



## Grandcru1970 (22 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Beau retour, Grandcru1970. Une question : le nouveau DD gratte-t'il autant qu'avant ? (le miens gratte!!)



Il est beaucoup plus silencieux qu'avant, mais l'ancien étant défectueux le bruit était probablement plus audible si il devait en permanence déplacer sa tête de secteur en secteur.

Donc je dirais balle au centre, car dans mon cas DD neuf + dalle neuve = IMac tout neuf donc que du bonheur.


----------



## chacha95 (22 Octobre 2012)

Le miens doit être défectueux également : ça gratte fort et les accès disques sont nombreux (même lorsque je ne suis pas devant).


----------



## Grandcru1970 (22 Octobre 2012)

chacha95 a dit:


> Le miens doit être défectueux également : ça gratte fort et les accès disques sont nombreux (même lorsque je ne suis pas devant).



La puce est venue gratter à mon oreille lorsque j'ai remarqué le bruit du disque et que le lancement de certaines application (1er lancement lors du démarrage du Mac) était d'une longueur digne d'un windows XP au meilleur de sa forme...


----------



## pantoufle19 (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

je viens de récupérer mon iMac 27 avec un disque tout neuf. Mon ordi était éligible au remplacement du disque, même si il n'était pas encore en panne. Changement préventif donc.
Le HDD d'origine faisait quand même un tic tic régulier (surtout au "repos" quand on ne sollicite pas le HDD.)

Je l'ai laissé 2 jours ouvrés dans mon centre de services agrée. Nickel, rapide, efficace, et un ptit coup de fil pour prévenir que c'est OK. Machine nettoyée intérieur et extérieur.
C'est mon deuxième passage en SAV et tout se règle bien, et rapidement ! Ca fait plaisir de voir des SAV efficaces.

Pour info, le nouveau disque est un Hitachi ultrastar A7K2220 (HUA722010CLA330).
J'ai pas plus de connaissances en la matière pour savoir s'il s'agit d'un bon disque ou pas...
En tous cas pour l'instant, plus de tic tic et l'ordi est plutôt rapide (mais j'ai pas encore restauré ma sauvegarde)

@+


----------



## MarelMac (23 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Avec la sauvegarde TimeMachine, tu seras obligé de passer par une réinstallation complète de SL (puisque , apparemment , tu es sous SL) pour restaurer tes données, il te faut tes cd d'origine. En tout état de cause, ce sera beaucoup plus long qu'avec un clone qui ne demande qu'une restauration vers le disque interne, quelle que soit la version de mac.




Non je suis passé a ML il y a quelques semaines...j'aurai attendu un peu si j'avais su que je devrais changé mon DD. A ce sujet, pourais-je retélécharger ML sans avoir à le repayer? J'imagine que oui.
Je pense qu'il sera bon de toute façon de faire une restauration complète d'origine puis de relancer TM pour y remettre toute mes données...Cela sera t-il possible et aisé?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de déposer mon iMac chez mon APR et devrais le récupérer d'ici la fin de la semaine.

Pour le même prix (rien), ils me mettent le système et, quand je le récupérerai, je n'aurai qu'à remettre mes données depuis la sauvegarde que j'ai faite avant de l'emmener.


----------



## herszk (23 Octobre 2012)

MarelMac a dit:


> Non je suis passé a ML il y a quelques semaines...j'aurai attendu un peu si j'avais su que je devrais changé mon DD. A ce sujet, pourais-je retélécharger ML sans avoir à le repayer? J'imagine que oui.
> Je pense qu'il sera bon de toute façon de faire une restauration complète d'origine puis de relancer TM pour y remettre toute mes données...Cela sera t-il possible et aisé?



Si tu n'as pas créé de cd ou de clé usb d'installation, tu pourras retélécharger ML gratuitement à partir de l'appstore, sauf si on te rend l'imac avec le système préinstallé.
Pour la restauration de tes données, va sur ce lien : https://www.apple.com/fr/osx/recovery/


----------



## Fraaldr45 (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai déposé le mien à mon APR le plus proche.
Après une semaine d'immobilisation. 
Mon iMac rentrai dans le programme de prévention et mon disque venait de lâcher.
Après diagnostic le port Ethernet HS donc carte mère endommagée.
Pas possible de fournir les tests demande par Apple.
La réparation est a ma charge car je l'ai acheté d'occasion.
Et que je n'ai pas la preuve d'achat. (facture d'origine) Merci Apple. 
Donc une occasion qui me revient cher.
Je vais devoir l'amortir le plus longtemps possible. 
Je n'ai pas autant de chance que certain ici.


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2012)

Wtf ?????


----------



## cd91100 (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Je possede moi aussi un imac fin 2009 éligible à ce programme.
Je pense profiter de ce changement pour passer à Mountain Lion mais je  souhaiterai quelques précisions:

- Mountain lion est il performant sur ce modèle (le mien est à 8G° de mémoire)?
- Pour installer Mountain Lion je pense le télécharger maintenant, créer un DVD et ensuite l'installer directement sur le nouveau disque. Est ce la bonne méthode ????
- J'utilise actuellement time machine. Est ce suffisant pour récupérer toutes ses données sur le nouveau disque avec le nouvel OS ??

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## fusion (25 Octobre 2012)

cd91100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je possede moi aussi un imac fin 2009 éligible à ce programme.
> Je pense profiter de ce changement pour passer à Mountain Lion mais je  souhaiterai quelques précisions:
> 
> ...



c'est une fusée avec ML  j'ai un i5 avec 8Go aussi.
en général il est conseillé de plutôt le mettre sur clé usb plutôt que sur DVD


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2012)

cd91100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je possede moi aussi un imac fin 2009 éligible à ce programme.
> Je pense profiter de ce changement pour passer à Mountain Lion mais je  souhaiterai quelques précisions:
> 
> ...



Pour qu'il n'y est aucun soucis, il faut que tu installes Mountain Lion AVANT! Car si tu essayes de transférer des données d'un Time Machine de Lion vers mountain lion tu vas avoir des (gros) ennuis.


----------



## Xian (25 Octobre 2012)

J'avais déjà posté plus haut sur ce fil : en tapant mon numéro de série sur la page dédiée, je reçois l'info que mon iMac est éligible pour le remplacement gratuit.

Pourtant, le numéro de série du disque commence par WD. C'est donc un Wertern Digital !

Maintenant, je reçois un mail d'Apple (malheureusement ne néerlandais; j'ai demandé une version française) qui me dit que mon iMac est éligible pour le remplacement du disque !

Je vais finir par aller à l'APR du coin faire changer mon disque.


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2012)

comme déjà dit plus haut il faut 2 conditions :

*un numéro de série et éligible ET un disque dur Seagate, si tu un Western digital, ne fait pas perdre de temps (et ne perd pas de temps) il est n'est pas concerné *


----------



## nuri1951 (25 Octobre 2012)

Xian a dit:


> J'avais déjà posté plus haut sur ce fil : en tapant mon numéro de série sur la page dédiée, je reçois l'info que mon iMac est éligible pour le remplacement gratuit.
> 
> Pourtant, le numéro de série du disque commence par WD. C'est donc un Wertern Digital !
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai reçu le mail en néerlandais...Apple pense que toute la Belgique parle néerlandais ...où as-tu écrit pour le demander en français ?


----------



## TiteLine (25 Octobre 2012)

Bon ben ... je m'inscris au club des éligibles 

(j'préfère celui des MBA 11,6" :rose


----------



## Xian (25 Octobre 2012)

nuri1951 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai reçu le mail en néerlandais...Apple pense que toute la Belgique parle néerlandais ...où as-tu écrit pour le demander en français ?



J'ai répondu au mail reçu et n'ai pas eu de message d'erreur... de réponse non plus, mais je leur laisse 48 h.

Sinon, j'enverrai un mail au service commercial, ou je passerai par là.

De toutes façons, je vais téléphoner pour voir s'ils sont certains que je dois faire voir mon disque par un APR, même si c'est une perte de temps.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

Attention !

Ce n'est pas parce que votre iMac est éligible qu'il faut obligatoirement changer le disque dur !

Et si le disque dur de votre iMac éligible ne fait pas partie du lot incriminé, Apple refuse de prendre en charge le remplacement du disque dur (et par conséquent il n'y a pas de remplacement du disque dur).

Je viens d'en faire l'expérience.

Le problème est que pour savoir si son Mac est réellement concerné, on n'a, semble-t-il, d'autre choix que de l'amener au SAV de son revendeur.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Le problème est que pour savoir si son Mac est réellement concerné, on n'a, semble-t-il, d'autre choix que de l'amener au SAV de son revendeur.



euh non, il faut 2 éléments que l'on peu déterminer : un numéro de série éligible (via la page web d'Apple) et la présence d'un disque dur de marque seagate (d'origine Apple) de 1 To, info que l'on peu avoir dans information système


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> euh non, il faut 2 éléments que l'on peu déterminer : un numéro de série éligible (via la page web d'Apple) et la présence d'un disque dur de marque seagate (d'origine Apple) de 1 To, info que l'on peu avoir dans information système



J'ai les 2.

Et pourtant...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2012)

encore le coup de la note "privé" qui dit autre chose ???  (je tenterais bien chez un autre Centre de Service Agrée Apple)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> encore le coup de la note "privé" qui dit autre chose ???  (je tenterais bien chez un autre Centre de Service Agrée Apple)



Chez mon revendeur, ils ont demandé à Apple de leur fournir une liste mais Apple ne veut pas.

Eux, ça les fait perdre du temps car ça les oblige à faire une prise en charge du Mac pour rien (parce qu'ils l'ont quand même fait).


----------



## TiteLine (26 Octobre 2012)

Bizarre la réaction de ton APR ... mais n'est-elle pas révélatrice de la nouvelle tendance qu'aurait Apple à  développer / ouvrir des Apple Stores et à s'éloigner des APR?

Mon APR (ICLG)  a fermé ... je vais devoir me tourner ailleurs, pas d'Apple Store à proximité ...


----------



## quebecd (27 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer mon imac suite au remplacement de mon disque dur. tout à l'air de bien fonctionner sauf que depuis safari ne fonctionne plus. quelqu'un a t'il une idée du pourquoi ? je l'ouvre et il me dit qu'il a mal fermé et je peux soit le relancer soit fermé. merci de m'aider


----------



## herszk (27 Octobre 2012)

quebecd a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer mon imac suite au remplacement de mon disque dur. tout à l'air de bien fonctionner sauf que depuis safari ne fonctionne plus. quelqu'un a t'il une idée du pourquoi ? je l'ouvre et il me dit qu'il a mal fermé et je peux soit le relancer soit fermé. merci de m'aider



Bonjour.
Tu as restauré ton système?


----------



## quebecd (27 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Tu as restauré ton système?




j'ai utiliser time machine pour remettre toutes mes infos dessus et j'ai aussi récupérer lion pour le réinstaller.  je ne sais pas pourquoi safari ne fonctionne plus c'est spècial


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2012)

Un plugin ou add-on non supporté?


----------



## pinkipou (27 Octobre 2012)

pinkipou a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai pris rendez-vous au Genius bar de la Défense samedi 27/10.
> Savez-vous si ils font le remplacement immédiatement du disque dur sans que l'on soit obligé de repasser un autre jour ?



Je me réponds à moi même, de retour de l'APPLE store de la défense, où j'ai été bien reçu, l'iMac n'est pas réparé immédiatement, mais dans un délai de 5 jours ouvrables environ.
D'ailleurs je n'étais pas le seul à amener mon iMac pour les mêmes raisons !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2012)

À l'Apple Store de St. Laurent du Var on m'a dit que le délais était en gros de 48h à une semaine.
À mon avis vu l'affluence qu'il va y avoir suite aux mails il vaut mieux mieux attendre un peu si on a pas de soucis avec son DD.


----------



## jaco67 (28 Octobre 2012)

J'ai récupéré mon iMac qui fut immobilisé 3 jours à l'Apple store de Strasbourg.

Après un petit clone, le voila à nouveau dans le même état qu'avant l'intervention, avec un disque dur à présent inaudible.

Apple à pris les devant, car j'avais l&#8217;intention de demander le remplacement du DD avant la fin de mon apple care en raison du disque bruyant.


----------



## herszk (28 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> À l'Apple Store de St. Laurent du Var on m'a dit que le délais était en gros de 48h à une semaine.
> À mon avis vu l'affluence qu'il va y avoir suite aux mails il vaut mieux mieux attendre un peu si on a pas de soucis avec son DD.



A l'applestore de Paris-Opera, on m'a donné un délai de 7 jours, mais comme j'ai signalé un problème de taches grises à l'écran, on me change également la dalle.


----------



## chacha95 (28 Octobre 2012)

jaco67 a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon iMac qui fut immobilisé 3 jours à l'Apple store de Strasbourg.
> 
> Après un petit clone, le voila à nouveau dans le même état qu'avant l'intervention, avec un disque dur à présent inaudible.
> 
> Apple à pris les devant, car j'avais lintention de demander le remplacement du DD avant la fin de mon apple care en raison du disque bruyant.


Comme quoi, un disque bruyant, c'est toujours suspect...


----------



## lafaucie (29 Octobre 2012)

bonjour, disque dur changé ce midi a la maison , intervention et nettoyage ,  et remise en route par le technicien d'après une sauvegarde Time machine . sympa .


----------



## herszk (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour.
Tu as la chance d'avoir ton imac encore sous garantie pour qu'ils se déplacent chez toi.


----------



## lafaucie (29 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Tu as la chance d'avoir ton imac encore sous garantie pour qu'ils se déplacent chez toi.





renseigne toi , mais il m'a dit qu'il arrivait que chez quelqu'un dont l'iMac n'était plus garantie ?


----------



## herszk (29 Octobre 2012)

Ce n'est pas ce qu'on m'a dit au téléphone chez apple, de toute façon, je l'ai amené au genius bar avec mes bras musclés.


----------



## pinkipou (29 Octobre 2012)

Mon iMac a été déposé samedi 27 au genius bar de la Défense et lundi 29 il était prêt !
Sauf que j'avais signalé des problèmes de variations rapides de luminosité du rétroéclairage, en faible luminosité, et de voir si il n'y avait pas moyen de changer la dalle, et bien ils ont oublié. Donc aujourd'hui j'ai eu confirmation que mon iMac est bien concerné pour avoir son remplacement de dalle. Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas là ils ont l'air de remplacer pas mal de dalles, c'est ce que m'a dit l'employé et ils en avaient plus en stock.
Finalement je suis reparti sans mon iMac. Snif, snif !


----------



## chacha95 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

un technicien est venu me changer la dalle et le disque dur ce soir. Ca a l'air de rouler.
Enfin! Le disque dur est ...silencieux!

Un p'tit coup de gueule au sujet de Time machine quand même : En cherchant à restaurer mon DD, Time Machine me sort qu'il ne peut pas le faire faute d'espace disque disponible (alors que mon DD Time machine fait la même capacité que le DD interne du mac). Donc, j'ai dû copier le dossier Backup>2012-10-29-XXX où se trouvait l'ensemble de mes fichiers. Un peu chiant..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

"Impossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue s'est produite (code d'erreur -8026).

A présent, le DD Time machine est complètement VIDE.  (il était plein 10 secondes avant) 
Je viens de perdre TOUTES mes musiques iTunes!!
Y'a vraiment un problème avec ce logiciel...

Si je peux pas faire confiance à Time Machine pour la sauvegarde de mes données... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------

Je fais quoi, je tente une récupération des "données Time machine" en faisant une "Filesalvage" ?

C'est absurde comme situation...


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2012)

Bon ça y ait, ouf, j'ai pu récupérer mes données avec FileSalvage.

A propos de Time Machine, je pense avoir déplacer les données au lieu de les copier (d'où le plantage de TM).http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t324624.html

...Mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi TM a refusé de transférer mes données (faute d'espace disque disponible, vraiment ?) TM a un fonctionnement bien mystérieux.


----------



## bouldaga (31 Octobre 2012)

HDD changé ce matin par un technicien agréé à mon domicile (grâce à mon apple care)
remplacement par un Hitachi 1To
D'après ce technicien ils ont beaucoup de boulot en ce moment


----------



## mc nuggets (1 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part HDD changé à l'apple store de Vélizy en 24h alors que le délai était de 3 à 5 jours 

Mauvaise surprise au moment de le récupérer, une belle rayure à l'intérieur de la vitre  heureusement remplacée immédiatement :love:

Même si le disque a été changé ca gratte quand même :hein:


----------



## orangemeca (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon Imac 27 a planté, du coup en cherchant à remplacer le disque dur, je suis tombé sur cette opération de remplacement, heureusement j'etais elligible, je l'ai donc amené et théoriquement recuperation en milieu de semaine.
Ma question est la suivante, du fait du plantage, je n'ai pas eu le temps de cloner etc etc, j'ai juste Time machine qui tourne non stop pour mon Imac et celui de ma femme
Je n'ai jamais utilisé la fonction restauration, complete du systeme.
Commenbt dois je proceder pour recouvrer l'integralité de mon imac ? d'avance merci


----------



## herszk (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour.
J'ai déposé mon imac au genius bar de Paris-Opéra il y a 11 jours et toujours aucune nouvelle.
Y aurait-il un problème d'approvisionnement des dd ou des dalles ?


----------



## herszk (6 Novembre 2012)

J'ai enfin récupéré mon imac, le disque échangé est un hitachi et il s'avère très silencieux, quand au changement de la dalle, je retrouve avec plaisir un écran exempt de taches disgracieuses
J'ai booté sur le DD externe cloné avec CCC, effacé la partition Macintosh HD et procédé au clonage inverse, cela a duré 3h27. J'ai retrouvé mon système exactement dans l'état où je l'avais laissé avant l'opération.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------




orangemeca a dit:


> Commenbt dois je proceder pour recouvrer l'integralité de mon imac ? d'avance merci



Apple restitue l'imac avec le système qu'il avait auparavant moins les différentes mises à jour. Il suffit de se laisser guider pour choisir la restauration via TimeMachine.


----------



## chacha95 (6 Novembre 2012)

Pourquoi il me faut 15 secondes pour faire sortir mon iMac de veille ? 
P.S. : j'ai fait changer mon DD récemment par l'Apple Care

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai déposé mon imac au genius bar de Paris-Opéra il y a 11 jours et toujours aucune nouvelle.
> Y aurait-il un problème d'approvisionnement des dd ou des dalles ?


Oui. Lorsque j'ai fait ma demande de changer de DD + dalle à Apple, ils m'ont dit qu'ils devaient faire une demande de pièces. Cela a pris une semaine!


----------



## orangemeca (8 Novembre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> J'ai enfin récupéré mon imac, le disque échangé est un hitachi et il s'avère très silencieux, quand au changement de la dalle, je retrouve avec plaisir un écran exempt de taches disgracieuses
> J'ai booté sur le DD externe cloné avec CCC, effacé la partition Macintosh HD et procédé au clonage inverse, cela a duré 3h27. J'ai retrouvé mon système exactement dans l'état où je l'avais laissé avant l'opération.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------
> ...



Effectivement Imac récupéré hier, remplacement du disque et de l'ecran Nickel.
Et effectivement après restauration via Time Capsule, machine recouvré comme avant le plantage hard, et dire que j'ai hésité à acheter le Time Capsule, eh bien aujourd'hui je suis bien content, car dans le cas contraire outchhhhhhh


----------



## hadji64 (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Etant moi même éligible au programme de remplacement, j'utilisais jusqu'à présent ma freebox pour sauvegarder via time machine.
Cependant quand je lance l'application TM, les icônes sur le côté sont blanches et non par rose.
Du coup, je ne suis pas sûr que cela fonctionne via la freebox.

Je souhaite acheter un DDE, mais je ne sais pas quelle taille choisir. Est ce qu'un DDE de 1To est suffisant? (actuellement mon disque dur interne est utilisé à 300Go)
Dois je doubler Time Machine avec un Clone?

Par avance, merci.


----------



## herszk (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir.
Tu n'es pas obligé de doubler TimeMachine avec un clone, mais le clone est beaucoup plus simple et rapide à utiliser dans le cas d'une restauration complète de ton disque interne.
Si tu utilises 300 Go, un DD de 500 Go est largement suffisant, contrairement à un DD TimeMachine qui doit être taillé pour 1,5 à 2 fois l'espace interne occupé.
Moi, personnellement, je lance TimeMachine une fois par jour sur un DDE dédié alors que je clone avec CarbonCopyCloner une fois par semaine sur un autre disque dédié.
Inutile de choisir une solution de stockage onéreuse, un simple DD USB bon marché suffit.
Je considère que TimeMachine est utile pour procéder à des restaurations ponctuelles alors que le clonage est indiqué pour palier à la défaillance physique d'un DD. Oui, je sais, la ceinture et les bretelles, ça a l'air ringard, et pourtant !!!


----------



## hadji64 (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse! Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir la différence entre un clone et une sauvegarde TM surtout si les 2 sont régulières. Pour un novice comme moi c'est pas évident!!


----------



## orangemeca (10 Novembre 2012)

hadji64 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse! Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir la différence entre un clone et une sauvegarde TM surtout si les 2 sont régulières. Pour un novice comme moi c'est pas évident!!



Eh bien visiblement un clone offre la possibilité de restaurer plus rapidement, le seul inconvenient à mes yeux c'est que ( si j'ai bien compris le principe ) il faut le réaliser régulièrement et manuellement.
C'est pour cette raison, que su run plan perso, je prefere la solution Time Machine + Time Capsule, j'ai restauré avant hier, certes c'est plus mais bon, je ne suis pas une entreprise et ce qui compte pour moi c'est avoir une restauration simple et efficace basé sur un principe de sauvegarde régulier et automatique.
C'est un avis, pas un dogme
Par ailleurs je sauvegarde egalement sur un NAS synology, qui lui même est sauvegardé une fois par semaine sur un DD externe USB


----------



## hadji64 (10 Novembre 2012)

D'accord, je comprends mieux! Merci pour l'explication. Je pense donc faire un clone avant le changement du Disque dur.
Ensuite j'utiliserais TM pour sauvegarder "automatiquement".

Dans ce cas, est ce qu'un DDE de 1To est suffisant? Il est vrai que je n'aime pas trop les DDE en 3.5pouces sur un plan esthétique et d'alimentation.
Mais un DDE de 2 To en 2.5 pouces coûte une fortune..


----------



## herszk (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour.
Pas du tout, la sauvegarde par CarbonCopyCloner peut être effectuée automatiquement et intelligemment, je m'explique, à la date et heure programmée, si tu as oublié de connecter ton clone, CCC t'envoie un avertissement, il suffit alors de le brancher et c'est parti.
La sauvegarde est très rapide car, comme TM, elle est incrémentale, seule, la première fois est longue.
Hadji64, un DDE de 1 To en 2,5 pouces est largement suffisant pour cloner ton disque interne.


----------



## hadji64 (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci! 
Mais alors dans ce cas que vaut il mieux privilégier?
Le clone ou TM (même si le top, j'imagine, est de faire les 2)?


----------



## herszk (10 Novembre 2012)

De mon point de vue, TM est un outil de sauvegarde/restauration logique alors que le clone a une vocation physique.
TM est idéal pour restaurer des données telles qu'elles étaient à une date précise, ou bien, par exemple, si une mise à jour de programme bugue, il est facile de le restaurer à son état initial avant maj.
Tu peux procéder de même avec un clone, mais l'opération est manuelle et les données ne sont que celles datées de la dernière sauvegarde.
Le clone est ideal pour restaurer un disque complet, c'est le cas pour le présent programme de remplacement seagate.
A toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux.
A choisir, moi, j'opterais pour le clone.


----------



## orangemeca (10 Novembre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Pas du tout, la sauvegarde par CarbonCopyCloner peut être effectuée automatiquement et intelligemment, je m'explique, à la date et heure programmée, si tu as oublié de connecter ton clone, CCC t'envoie un avertissement, il suffit alors de le brancher et c'est parti.
> La sauvegarde est très rapide car, comme TM, elle est incrémentale, seule, la première fois est longue.
> Hadji64, un DDE de 1 To en 2,5 pouces est largement suffisant pour cloner ton disque interne.



Au regard des principes d utilisation que tu décries et des principes d utilisation que tu développés fort bien, je trouve plus logique un "ce n'est pas exactement ça" que ton introduction par "Pas du tout" 
Car sauf erreur il y a tout de même un certain nombre d opération manuelle à ne pas omettre, et dans ce cas peut-on parler d'automatisme ?
Une dernière digression, cet utilitaire peut il fonctionner avec un NAS ?
D'avance merci de vos eclaircissements


----------



## herszk (10 Novembre 2012)

orangemeca a dit:


> Au regard des principes d utilisation que tu décries et des principes d utilisation que tu développés fort bien, je trouve plus logique un "ce n'est pas exactement ça" que ton introduction par "Pas du tout"
> Car sauf erreur il y a tout de même un certain nombre d opération manuelle à ne pas omettre, et dans ce cas peut-on parler d'automatisme ?
> Une dernière digression, cet utilitaire peut il fonctionner avec un NAS ?
> D'avance merci de vos eclaircissements



Une fois que tu as paramètré les préférences de CCC et que tu as précisé tes fréquences dans les tâches planifiées, c'est à dire, chaque mois , chaque semaine et/ou chaque jour et heure de la semaine, je ne vois pas quelles opérations manuelles il faut effectuer. Si tu peux préciser ?

Si le "pas du tout" a pu choquer, je m'en excuse, ce n'était "pas du tout" mon intention.


----------



## orangemeca (10 Novembre 2012)

Hello,
Ce ne sont que des points de détail, mais tu précises dès ton introduction, que si le DD externe n'est pas présent, tu as messages qui t'invite à le brancher, si je prends mon cas, j'ai branché mon TC au mois d'Avril ma machine et celle de ma femme et je ne me suis jamais occupé de rien, ma machine a planté et en cherchant un disque dur j'ai vu qu'il existait cette campagne, j'ai donc procede au remplacement du HD.
J'ai récupéré la machine, et suite au démarrage, le système m'a demandé si je souhaitais recuperer à partir de TM, j'ai répondu OUI et voila fin de l'histoire, pour moi c'est ce que j'appelle du Full Automatique.
Je suis souvent en déplacement pro, si j'ai oublié de brancher le disque externe dédié au clone, c'est mort, même si j'ai un message d'avertissement, c'est peut être de la sémantique, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une opération automatique, mais bon c'est un détail , l'important etant de sauvegarder régulièrement quelque soit le moyen ses données.
A mon boulot, nous avions un systeme automatique de sauvegarde, ou il etait necessaire de prendre le bon DAT au bon moment, j'ai eu la dose un jour à cause d'un oubli, et j'utilise maintenant un autre systeme "full automatique" externalisé.



herszk a dit:


> Tu peux procéder de même avec un clone, mais l'opération est manuelle et  les données ne sont que celles datées de la dernière  sauvegarde..





herszk a dit:


> .....je m'explique, à la date et heure  programmée, si tu as oublié de connecter ton clone, CCC t'envoie un  avertissement, il suffit alors de le brancher et c'est parti.......


----------



## herszk (10 Novembre 2012)

Je dirais qu'avec TM, c'est pire: si ton DD TM n'est pas branché, tu n'est pas prévenu et la sauvegarde ne se fait jamais.


----------



## orangemeca (10 Novembre 2012)

Hello,
Désolé de te contredire, mais tu es prevenu ( O.S 10.6.8 & 10.7.2, lors de la restauration du systeme sur ma machine ( avant hier ), sur celle de ma femme etait indiqué TM ne peut effectuer la sauvegarde, car le systeme est utilisé pour en restaurer un autre, ou un message approchant, je n'ai pas l'intitulé exact.
De plus, je ne vois pas pour quelle raison hormis coupure electrique generale, et dans ce cas plus de problème, le Time Capsule ne serait pas/plus branché à Time Machine pour faire la sauvegarde.


----------



## hadji64 (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
En tous cas la 1 ère étape pour moi est de trouver un disque dur externe de 1 To compatible avec mac( là aussi, en regardant les avis sur des sites de vente, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas évident de trouver un DDE compatible et formatable)

Ensuite je ferais sans doute le clone pour le remplacement et ensuite j'utiliserais TM.


----------



## herszk (11 Novembre 2012)

orangemeca a dit:


> De plus, je ne vois pas pour quelle raison hormis coupure electrique generale, et dans ce cas plus de problème, le Time Capsule ne serait pas/plus branché à Time Machine pour faire la sauvegarde.


Tu as parfaitement raison pour TM, le DD doit être connecté en permanence et c'est le cas chez moi, à cause de sa fréquence de mise à jour. Quand au clone, si on considère le principe même d'une sauvegarde, pour être efficace, celle-ci doit être stockée dans un lieu différent de celui d'origine. Mais là, c'est une démarche de puriste, voire de parano

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------




hadji64 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> En tous cas la 1 ère étape pour moi est de trouver un disque dur externe de 1 To compatible avec mac( là aussi, en regardant les avis sur des sites de vente, j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas évident de trouver un DDE compatible et formatable)
> 
> Ensuite je ferais sans doute le clone pour le remplacement et ensuite j'utiliserais TM.



Tous les DD avec boitier USB sont compatibles mac, ils sont la plupart du temps formatés en NTFS,  il suffit, avec l'utilitaire de disques de les reformater en Mac OS étendu journalisé.


----------



## hadji64 (11 Novembre 2012)

Euh j'oubliais de préciser.. Je souhaite un DDE 2.5 pouces. Sur les sites de vente en ligne des avis annoncent que certains modèles ne sont pas compatibles avec Mac alors que le fabricant indique le contraire.


----------



## herszk (11 Novembre 2012)

hadji64 a dit:


> Euh j'oubliais de préciser.. Je souhaite un DDE 2.5 pouces. Sur les sites de vente en ligne des avis annoncent que certains modèles ne sont pas compatibles avec Mac alors que le fabricant indique le contraire.



Encore une fois, ils sont tous compatibles, c'est juste une question de formatage.


----------



## hadji64 (11 Novembre 2012)

Ok, ok, j'arrête d'insister!
D'ailleurs j'ai enfin commandé un DDE!


----------

